# Seapointer



## Skatduder (Nov 6, 2007)

I was talking to RCI this morning and a gal said I could bank 
my Seapointer. I said are you sure ? She said it was ok now. Hummm

Has anyone tried to bank lately ?


----------



## grest (Nov 7, 2007)

I had not heard this.  However, several months ago, I was told that I could bank it by one person at RCI, and later it was denied.  Please keep us posted if you go ahead and try to deposit.  Thanks.
Connie


----------



## Diane (Nov 7, 2007)

I had the same experience as Connie.   Diane


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 7, 2007)

As far as I know, you can still bank it with DAE and at least one of the other independents.


----------



## grest (Nov 7, 2007)

I heard that several of the independents also no longer were accepting Seapointer deposits...has anyone done it lately?
Connie


----------



## drguy (Nov 8, 2007)

I contacted RCI today and tried to deposit my Seapointer 2009 week.  I was told that The Seapointer is no longer affiliated with RCI.
Guy


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 8, 2007)

drguy said:


> I contacted RCI today and tried to deposit my Seapointer 2009 week.  I was told that The Seapointer is no longer affiliated with RCI.
> Guy



If that is in fact true, it is a bad sign.  RCI will suspend a resort for a substantial period of time to allow it to bring itself back up to standards.  A suspended resort is still affiliated with RCI but deposits are just suspended.
If the affiliation is terminated, that is a much more serious step that shows that RCI does not believe the resort is working to bring standards up, and it requires a lot more to get back in with RCI.  A resort that seriously wanted to stay with RCI would simply not let this happen.


----------



## drguy (Nov 8, 2007)

The fellow I spoke to said he couldn't determine why Seapointer was no longer affiliated with RCI, he even checked with a supervisor, but speculated that they hadn't paid their membership fees to retain their affiliation with RCI.  So it sounds like it was a conscious decision on the part of the BOD.
Guy


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 9, 2007)

The BOD at Seapointer consists of the heavies of the Club Lsieure Group, including froggy himself, who are apparently trying to crash the resort to cash in on its value as real estate.  Not paying such a fee would seem to serve that purpose.

While US resorts do not have to pay fees to affiliate with exchange companies, they do in some other parts of the world.  I had a resort manager in the Caribbean tell me that they would like to dual affiliate with II as well as RCI but couldn't justify paying affiliation fees to two exchnage companies.


----------



## mrspigdoc (Nov 9, 2007)

If I have a trade booked with a Seapointer deposit, that trade is still valid, isn't it?
thanks,
teresa


----------



## Sandy (Nov 9, 2007)

Teresa, 

Yes, you can still exchange on an earlier deposit that was accepted by RCI.  I have two of them, and I have travelled with them after this Seapointer mess began. I have one exchange upcoming!

I have my Seapointer listed for a sale. This was definitely my LAST resort, since Seapointer out-traded ANY other resort I have ever had with RCI, and I have been a member of RCI since 1980!!  I really hate to lose this "tiger trader."    But I am not willing to pay the high costs of the special assessment, coupled with the future possibility that they will regain their RCI affiliation who knows when. 

I realize that other exchange companies may take the Seapointer units, and this might be an alternative for some.  But we are fortunate to be members of II, and also have RCI points, so we have more than enough other trading possibilities without Seapointer. 

BTW, I will keep others posted on the ultimate sale of my Seapointer weeks by posting the actual closing results here.


----------



## Skatduder (Nov 10, 2007)

I was in the group buy when our dear friend Herb help a lot of us with our SA TS's. One day wanting to visit SA. But now I guess I have now joined the elite unpaid special assessment group and the levy group. Both are more than I paid for Seapointer and more than it could be sold for. Like other I got multi MC's, Bay Club's and others. Seems the only thing left to do is wave good bye.  

To bad the members couldn't organize to fire the management.


----------



## grest (Nov 11, 2007)

I have not received any information about the special assessment...what is the amount?
Connie


----------



## Sandy (Nov 11, 2007)

Skatduder said:


> I was in the group buy when our dear friend Herb help a lot of us with our SA TS's. One day wanting to visit SA. But now I guess I have now joined the elite unpaid special assessment group and the levy group. Both are more than I paid for Seapointer and more than it could be sold for. Like other I got multi MC's, Bay Club's and others. Seems the only thing left to do is wave good bye.
> 
> To bad the members couldn't organize to fire the management.



I am with you, that is why I am getting out now.  It was a good ride while it lasted. I also bought my weeks from Herb.


----------



## Sandy (Nov 11, 2007)

grest said:


> I have not received any information about the special assessment...what is the amount?
> Connie



Connie, 

I never received anything about a special assessment from Seapointer. The only reason I am aware of it is by reading TUG (thanks TUGGERS), otherwise I would be absolutely in the dark.

The amount has been reported here in several posts. If I can recall correctly, it is about $700 or so for a one bedroom (for me that would be over $1400 for two). I will try to find that link and post it here. Dont recall the 2 bedroom assessments.


----------



## grest (Nov 11, 2007)

Sandy said:


> Connie,
> 
> I never received anything about a special assessment from Seapointer. The only reason I am aware of it is by reading TUG (thanks TUGGERS), otherwise I would be absolutely in the dark.
> 
> The amount has been reported here in several posts. If I can recall correctly, it is about $700 or so for a one bedroom (for me that would be over $1400 for two). I will try to find that link and post it here. Dont recall the 2 bedroom assessments.



Sandy, are you selling via capeescapes?  I think it's time for me to get out too....Herb did us a good deed, and now Lemont is turning it rotten...
Connie


----------



## Monty (Nov 13, 2007)

*Please advise of Sale of Seapointer units*

Who are you selling Seapointers through?    Any advice on who to use?


----------



## king1 (Nov 13, 2007)

email: allison@capeescape.co.za
She is selling two weeks for a friend of mine.  The check isn't in the mail yet, but things seem to be moving in that direction.  The buyer is interested in buying many weeks, so you can assume the worst.  With that said, owners are helpless to take any other course, which is probably what Lamont and Co had in mind all along.


----------



## patsymck (Nov 14, 2007)

Do the levies need to be paid before putting the Seapointer weeks up for sale?    Pat


----------



## Diane (Nov 14, 2007)

I am in the process of selling one through Cape Escapes and had not paid the 2007 levy.  The buyer is going to pay the 2007 levy from the sale proceeds.  I tried to get the buyer to accept the obligation for 2007 but they refused on the basis that the week had already passed.  So the 2007 week is in our RCI account for us to use and the buyer is responsible for the 2008 levy going forward.

Incidentally, we are having the balance of the proceeds sent over  to another South African timeshare to be applied to our account there.  This will avoid the delay and complications of getting the proceeds out of South Africa.

Diane


----------



## grest (Nov 15, 2007)

king1 said:


> email: allison@capeescape.co.za
> She is selling two weeks for a friend of mine.  The check isn't in the mail yet, but things seem to be moving in that direction.  The buyer is interested in buying many weeks, so you can assume the worst.  With that said, owners are helpless to take any other course, which is probably what Lamont and Co had in mind all along.



After I saw your email, I decided to try to connect with allison right away.. .haven't heard from her yet, but I think I'm going to go forward with this, sadly.
Connie


----------



## grest (Nov 17, 2007)

king,
Did you experience any delay in getting a response from allison?  I emailed early on the 13th, and haven't heard.
Connie


----------



## king1 (Nov 17, 2007)

She always replies promptly, I'll send an email and ask her to contact you.

I'll need your email address--you can pm it to me if you like.


----------



## Sandy (Nov 21, 2007)

My last seapointer unit just got a fabulous trade for me for next year!  So sorry to see it go.  I don't know if I will ever get the types of trades for the value from Seapointer. 

I am still waiting for the check in the mail for the sale.  I have been told that it takes about 8 weeks or more!


----------



## drguy (Nov 27, 2007)

*Seapointer Sale*

I emailed yesterday and got this response.  Thought that some of you might be interested.
Guy
Hi there Mr Hanson,
Thank you for your email below to my colleague Allison Fredericks.

I have a bulk buyer who is purchasing a number of weeks at The Seapointer; he's offering R5,000.00 gross for your week, thus nett to you of R3,860.00 after our commission.(on the understanding that all levies are paid up)  The buyer will pay 2008 levies.

Please advise whether you would like to accept. If so, kindly provide your full forenames, ID / passport / drivers license number, and current postal address so that we can prepare transfer documents on your behalf.


Look forward to hearing from you!

Kind Regards
Karen Halvorsen
CAPE ESCAPE TIMESHARE RESALES & RENTALS
karen@capeescape.co.za

Tel: + 27 21 715 8000 (ext 12)
Fax: 086 657 3509 SA only
0861 000 900
www.capeescape.co.za


----------



## Skatduder (Nov 6, 2007)

I was talking to RCI this morning and a gal said I could bank 
my Seapointer. I said are you sure ? She said it was ok now. Hummm

Has anyone tried to bank lately ?


----------



## grest (Nov 7, 2007)

I had not heard this.  However, several months ago, I was told that I could bank it by one person at RCI, and later it was denied.  Please keep us posted if you go ahead and try to deposit.  Thanks.
Connie


----------



## Diane (Nov 7, 2007)

I had the same experience as Connie.   Diane


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 7, 2007)

As far as I know, you can still bank it with DAE and at least one of the other independents.


----------



## grest (Nov 7, 2007)

I heard that several of the independents also no longer were accepting Seapointer deposits...has anyone done it lately?
Connie


----------



## drguy (Nov 8, 2007)

I contacted RCI today and tried to deposit my Seapointer 2009 week.  I was told that The Seapointer is no longer affiliated with RCI.
Guy


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 8, 2007)

drguy said:


> I contacted RCI today and tried to deposit my Seapointer 2009 week.  I was told that The Seapointer is no longer affiliated with RCI.
> Guy



If that is in fact true, it is a bad sign.  RCI will suspend a resort for a substantial period of time to allow it to bring itself back up to standards.  A suspended resort is still affiliated with RCI but deposits are just suspended.
If the affiliation is terminated, that is a much more serious step that shows that RCI does not believe the resort is working to bring standards up, and it requires a lot more to get back in with RCI.  A resort that seriously wanted to stay with RCI would simply not let this happen.


----------



## drguy (Nov 8, 2007)

The fellow I spoke to said he couldn't determine why Seapointer was no longer affiliated with RCI, he even checked with a supervisor, but speculated that they hadn't paid their membership fees to retain their affiliation with RCI.  So it sounds like it was a conscious decision on the part of the BOD.
Guy


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 9, 2007)

The BOD at Seapointer consists of the heavies of the Club Lsieure Group, including froggy himself, who are apparently trying to crash the resort to cash in on its value as real estate.  Not paying such a fee would seem to serve that purpose.

While US resorts do not have to pay fees to affiliate with exchange companies, they do in some other parts of the world.  I had a resort manager in the Caribbean tell me that they would like to dual affiliate with II as well as RCI but couldn't justify paying affiliation fees to two exchnage companies.


----------



## mrspigdoc (Nov 9, 2007)

If I have a trade booked with a Seapointer deposit, that trade is still valid, isn't it?
thanks,
teresa


----------



## Sandy (Nov 9, 2007)

Teresa, 

Yes, you can still exchange on an earlier deposit that was accepted by RCI.  I have two of them, and I have travelled with them after this Seapointer mess began. I have one exchange upcoming!

I have my Seapointer listed for a sale. This was definitely my LAST resort, since Seapointer out-traded ANY other resort I have ever had with RCI, and I have been a member of RCI since 1980!!  I really hate to lose this "tiger trader."    But I am not willing to pay the high costs of the special assessment, coupled with the future possibility that they will regain their RCI affiliation who knows when. 

I realize that other exchange companies may take the Seapointer units, and this might be an alternative for some.  But we are fortunate to be members of II, and also have RCI points, so we have more than enough other trading possibilities without Seapointer. 

BTW, I will keep others posted on the ultimate sale of my Seapointer weeks by posting the actual closing results here.


----------



## Skatduder (Nov 10, 2007)

I was in the group buy when our dear friend Herb help a lot of us with our SA TS's. One day wanting to visit SA. But now I guess I have now joined the elite unpaid special assessment group and the levy group. Both are more than I paid for Seapointer and more than it could be sold for. Like other I got multi MC's, Bay Club's and others. Seems the only thing left to do is wave good bye.  

To bad the members couldn't organize to fire the management.


----------



## grest (Nov 11, 2007)

I have not received any information about the special assessment...what is the amount?
Connie


----------



## Sandy (Nov 11, 2007)

Skatduder said:


> I was in the group buy when our dear friend Herb help a lot of us with our SA TS's. One day wanting to visit SA. But now I guess I have now joined the elite unpaid special assessment group and the levy group. Both are more than I paid for Seapointer and more than it could be sold for. Like other I got multi MC's, Bay Club's and others. Seems the only thing left to do is wave good bye.
> 
> To bad the members couldn't organize to fire the management.



I am with you, that is why I am getting out now.  It was a good ride while it lasted. I also bought my weeks from Herb.


----------



## Sandy (Nov 11, 2007)

grest said:


> I have not received any information about the special assessment...what is the amount?
> Connie



Connie, 

I never received anything about a special assessment from Seapointer. The only reason I am aware of it is by reading TUG (thanks TUGGERS), otherwise I would be absolutely in the dark.

The amount has been reported here in several posts. If I can recall correctly, it is about $700 or so for a one bedroom (for me that would be over $1400 for two). I will try to find that link and post it here. Dont recall the 2 bedroom assessments.


----------



## grest (Nov 11, 2007)

Sandy said:


> Connie,
> 
> I never received anything about a special assessment from Seapointer. The only reason I am aware of it is by reading TUG (thanks TUGGERS), otherwise I would be absolutely in the dark.
> 
> The amount has been reported here in several posts. If I can recall correctly, it is about $700 or so for a one bedroom (for me that would be over $1400 for two). I will try to find that link and post it here. Dont recall the 2 bedroom assessments.



Sandy, are you selling via capeescapes?  I think it's time for me to get out too....Herb did us a good deed, and now Lemont is turning it rotten...
Connie


----------



## Monty (Nov 13, 2007)

*Please advise of Sale of Seapointer units*

Who are you selling Seapointers through?    Any advice on who to use?


----------



## king1 (Nov 13, 2007)

email: allison@capeescape.co.za
She is selling two weeks for a friend of mine.  The check isn't in the mail yet, but things seem to be moving in that direction.  The buyer is interested in buying many weeks, so you can assume the worst.  With that said, owners are helpless to take any other course, which is probably what Lamont and Co had in mind all along.


----------



## patsymck (Nov 14, 2007)

Do the levies need to be paid before putting the Seapointer weeks up for sale?    Pat


----------



## Diane (Nov 14, 2007)

I am in the process of selling one through Cape Escapes and had not paid the 2007 levy.  The buyer is going to pay the 2007 levy from the sale proceeds.  I tried to get the buyer to accept the obligation for 2007 but they refused on the basis that the week had already passed.  So the 2007 week is in our RCI account for us to use and the buyer is responsible for the 2008 levy going forward.

Incidentally, we are having the balance of the proceeds sent over  to another South African timeshare to be applied to our account there.  This will avoid the delay and complications of getting the proceeds out of South Africa.

Diane


----------



## grest (Nov 15, 2007)

king1 said:


> email: allison@capeescape.co.za
> She is selling two weeks for a friend of mine.  The check isn't in the mail yet, but things seem to be moving in that direction.  The buyer is interested in buying many weeks, so you can assume the worst.  With that said, owners are helpless to take any other course, which is probably what Lamont and Co had in mind all along.



After I saw your email, I decided to try to connect with allison right away.. .haven't heard from her yet, but I think I'm going to go forward with this, sadly.
Connie


----------



## grest (Nov 17, 2007)

king,
Did you experience any delay in getting a response from allison?  I emailed early on the 13th, and haven't heard.
Connie


----------



## king1 (Nov 17, 2007)

She always replies promptly, I'll send an email and ask her to contact you.

I'll need your email address--you can pm it to me if you like.


----------



## Sandy (Nov 21, 2007)

My last seapointer unit just got a fabulous trade for me for next year!  So sorry to see it go.  I don't know if I will ever get the types of trades for the value from Seapointer. 

I am still waiting for the check in the mail for the sale.  I have been told that it takes about 8 weeks or more!


----------



## drguy (Nov 27, 2007)

*Seapointer Sale*

I emailed yesterday and got this response.  Thought that some of you might be interested.
Guy
Hi there Mr Hanson,
Thank you for your email below to my colleague Allison Fredericks.

I have a bulk buyer who is purchasing a number of weeks at The Seapointer; he's offering R5,000.00 gross for your week, thus nett to you of R3,860.00 after our commission.(on the understanding that all levies are paid up)  The buyer will pay 2008 levies.

Please advise whether you would like to accept. If so, kindly provide your full forenames, ID / passport / drivers license number, and current postal address so that we can prepare transfer documents on your behalf.


Look forward to hearing from you!

Kind Regards
Karen Halvorsen
CAPE ESCAPE TIMESHARE RESALES & RENTALS
karen@capeescape.co.za

Tel: + 27 21 715 8000 (ext 12)
Fax: 086 657 3509 SA only
0861 000 900
www.capeescape.co.za


----------



## Skatduder (Nov 6, 2007)

I was talking to RCI this morning and a gal said I could bank 
my Seapointer. I said are you sure ? She said it was ok now. Hummm

Has anyone tried to bank lately ?


----------



## grest (Nov 7, 2007)

I had not heard this.  However, several months ago, I was told that I could bank it by one person at RCI, and later it was denied.  Please keep us posted if you go ahead and try to deposit.  Thanks.
Connie


----------



## Diane (Nov 7, 2007)

I had the same experience as Connie.   Diane


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 7, 2007)

As far as I know, you can still bank it with DAE and at least one of the other independents.


----------



## grest (Nov 7, 2007)

I heard that several of the independents also no longer were accepting Seapointer deposits...has anyone done it lately?
Connie


----------



## drguy (Nov 8, 2007)

I contacted RCI today and tried to deposit my Seapointer 2009 week.  I was told that The Seapointer is no longer affiliated with RCI.
Guy


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 8, 2007)

drguy said:


> I contacted RCI today and tried to deposit my Seapointer 2009 week.  I was told that The Seapointer is no longer affiliated with RCI.
> Guy



If that is in fact true, it is a bad sign.  RCI will suspend a resort for a substantial period of time to allow it to bring itself back up to standards.  A suspended resort is still affiliated with RCI but deposits are just suspended.
If the affiliation is terminated, that is a much more serious step that shows that RCI does not believe the resort is working to bring standards up, and it requires a lot more to get back in with RCI.  A resort that seriously wanted to stay with RCI would simply not let this happen.


----------



## drguy (Nov 8, 2007)

The fellow I spoke to said he couldn't determine why Seapointer was no longer affiliated with RCI, he even checked with a supervisor, but speculated that they hadn't paid their membership fees to retain their affiliation with RCI.  So it sounds like it was a conscious decision on the part of the BOD.
Guy


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 9, 2007)

The BOD at Seapointer consists of the heavies of the Club Lsieure Group, including froggy himself, who are apparently trying to crash the resort to cash in on its value as real estate.  Not paying such a fee would seem to serve that purpose.

While US resorts do not have to pay fees to affiliate with exchange companies, they do in some other parts of the world.  I had a resort manager in the Caribbean tell me that they would like to dual affiliate with II as well as RCI but couldn't justify paying affiliation fees to two exchnage companies.


----------



## mrspigdoc (Nov 9, 2007)

If I have a trade booked with a Seapointer deposit, that trade is still valid, isn't it?
thanks,
teresa


----------



## Sandy (Nov 9, 2007)

Teresa, 

Yes, you can still exchange on an earlier deposit that was accepted by RCI.  I have two of them, and I have travelled with them after this Seapointer mess began. I have one exchange upcoming!

I have my Seapointer listed for a sale. This was definitely my LAST resort, since Seapointer out-traded ANY other resort I have ever had with RCI, and I have been a member of RCI since 1980!!  I really hate to lose this "tiger trader."    But I am not willing to pay the high costs of the special assessment, coupled with the future possibility that they will regain their RCI affiliation who knows when. 

I realize that other exchange companies may take the Seapointer units, and this might be an alternative for some.  But we are fortunate to be members of II, and also have RCI points, so we have more than enough other trading possibilities without Seapointer. 

BTW, I will keep others posted on the ultimate sale of my Seapointer weeks by posting the actual closing results here.


----------



## Skatduder (Nov 10, 2007)

I was in the group buy when our dear friend Herb help a lot of us with our SA TS's. One day wanting to visit SA. But now I guess I have now joined the elite unpaid special assessment group and the levy group. Both are more than I paid for Seapointer and more than it could be sold for. Like other I got multi MC's, Bay Club's and others. Seems the only thing left to do is wave good bye.  

To bad the members couldn't organize to fire the management.


----------



## grest (Nov 11, 2007)

I have not received any information about the special assessment...what is the amount?
Connie


----------



## Sandy (Nov 11, 2007)

Skatduder said:


> I was in the group buy when our dear friend Herb help a lot of us with our SA TS's. One day wanting to visit SA. But now I guess I have now joined the elite unpaid special assessment group and the levy group. Both are more than I paid for Seapointer and more than it could be sold for. Like other I got multi MC's, Bay Club's and others. Seems the only thing left to do is wave good bye.
> 
> To bad the members couldn't organize to fire the management.



I am with you, that is why I am getting out now.  It was a good ride while it lasted. I also bought my weeks from Herb.


----------



## Sandy (Nov 11, 2007)

grest said:


> I have not received any information about the special assessment...what is the amount?
> Connie



Connie, 

I never received anything about a special assessment from Seapointer. The only reason I am aware of it is by reading TUG (thanks TUGGERS), otherwise I would be absolutely in the dark.

The amount has been reported here in several posts. If I can recall correctly, it is about $700 or so for a one bedroom (for me that would be over $1400 for two). I will try to find that link and post it here. Dont recall the 2 bedroom assessments.


----------



## grest (Nov 11, 2007)

Sandy said:


> Connie,
> 
> I never received anything about a special assessment from Seapointer. The only reason I am aware of it is by reading TUG (thanks TUGGERS), otherwise I would be absolutely in the dark.
> 
> The amount has been reported here in several posts. If I can recall correctly, it is about $700 or so for a one bedroom (for me that would be over $1400 for two). I will try to find that link and post it here. Dont recall the 2 bedroom assessments.



Sandy, are you selling via capeescapes?  I think it's time for me to get out too....Herb did us a good deed, and now Lemont is turning it rotten...
Connie


----------



## Monty (Nov 13, 2007)

*Please advise of Sale of Seapointer units*

Who are you selling Seapointers through?    Any advice on who to use?


----------



## king1 (Nov 13, 2007)

email: allison@capeescape.co.za
She is selling two weeks for a friend of mine.  The check isn't in the mail yet, but things seem to be moving in that direction.  The buyer is interested in buying many weeks, so you can assume the worst.  With that said, owners are helpless to take any other course, which is probably what Lamont and Co had in mind all along.


----------



## patsymck (Nov 14, 2007)

Do the levies need to be paid before putting the Seapointer weeks up for sale?    Pat


----------



## Diane (Nov 14, 2007)

I am in the process of selling one through Cape Escapes and had not paid the 2007 levy.  The buyer is going to pay the 2007 levy from the sale proceeds.  I tried to get the buyer to accept the obligation for 2007 but they refused on the basis that the week had already passed.  So the 2007 week is in our RCI account for us to use and the buyer is responsible for the 2008 levy going forward.

Incidentally, we are having the balance of the proceeds sent over  to another South African timeshare to be applied to our account there.  This will avoid the delay and complications of getting the proceeds out of South Africa.

Diane


----------



## grest (Nov 15, 2007)

king1 said:


> email: allison@capeescape.co.za
> She is selling two weeks for a friend of mine.  The check isn't in the mail yet, but things seem to be moving in that direction.  The buyer is interested in buying many weeks, so you can assume the worst.  With that said, owners are helpless to take any other course, which is probably what Lamont and Co had in mind all along.



After I saw your email, I decided to try to connect with allison right away.. .haven't heard from her yet, but I think I'm going to go forward with this, sadly.
Connie


----------



## grest (Nov 17, 2007)

king,
Did you experience any delay in getting a response from allison?  I emailed early on the 13th, and haven't heard.
Connie


----------



## king1 (Nov 17, 2007)

She always replies promptly, I'll send an email and ask her to contact you.

I'll need your email address--you can pm it to me if you like.


----------



## Sandy (Nov 21, 2007)

My last seapointer unit just got a fabulous trade for me for next year!  So sorry to see it go.  I don't know if I will ever get the types of trades for the value from Seapointer. 

I am still waiting for the check in the mail for the sale.  I have been told that it takes about 8 weeks or more!


----------



## drguy (Nov 27, 2007)

*Seapointer Sale*

I emailed yesterday and got this response.  Thought that some of you might be interested.
Guy
Hi there Mr Hanson,
Thank you for your email below to my colleague Allison Fredericks.

I have a bulk buyer who is purchasing a number of weeks at The Seapointer; he's offering R5,000.00 gross for your week, thus nett to you of R3,860.00 after our commission.(on the understanding that all levies are paid up)  The buyer will pay 2008 levies.

Please advise whether you would like to accept. If so, kindly provide your full forenames, ID / passport / drivers license number, and current postal address so that we can prepare transfer documents on your behalf.


Look forward to hearing from you!

Kind Regards
Karen Halvorsen
CAPE ESCAPE TIMESHARE RESALES & RENTALS
karen@capeescape.co.za

Tel: + 27 21 715 8000 (ext 12)
Fax: 086 657 3509 SA only
0861 000 900
www.capeescape.co.za


----------

